# Yamaha Grizzly 4x4



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2007 Yamaha Grizzly 450 4x4 $3,950
189 hours
1680 miles
Excellent condition and the best color there is  Red........
I purchased this new in June 2007 and have never had a problem with this machine.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

where are you located? got a close friend looking for a good fourwheeler and he has aksed.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in Tooele


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ill pass on the info


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sold!!!!


----------

